# which bow for field.



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

right now i am just shooting a parker wildfire extreme. it is an amazing shooting bow for the money, if it only had a draw stop this would be an awsome paper puncher for as short as it is, then again i got rid of the proelite i had for an alien x for more of a challenge and all that bow did was cost me three arrows in three shots at fifty yards, my dad has the double robin hood hanging up in his shop lol. so i dont think it will be that hard to shoot this bow good, if only i could figure out how to make the wall firmer.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

From that group of bows companies, there really only maybe 1 or 2 bows I would shoot as a field bow. Martin Scepter 4 or the new Shadowcat. 

If you've got a fairly short draw length, the Pearson advantage seems nice as well.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Out of that list and Without knowing what the Martin camp is bringing out for 2011, I would order a New Breed Cyborg or a Pearson Advantage.


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

my uncle has all three models of new breeds and my dad shoots the orange camo pearson advantage. all amazing shooting bows. im thinking about picking up a parker inferno for now and then once my wife gets used to the draw of her challenger i will just order new limbs for the inferno then move her into it and buy me a good all around bow for hunting and competition, maybe a new breed cyborg with split limbs in reaper woods. i miss the times when 41 ata was a good target bow and 36 ata was a wicked short hunting and 3d bow, now its almost imposible to get anything over 37 ata and now hunting bows are 28-30 ata


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

hollywood88 said:


> ---- i miss the times when 41 ata was a good target bow and 36 ata was a wicked short hunting and 3d bow, now its almost imposible to get anything over 37 ata and now hunting bows are 28-30 ata


Some field archers are shooting the shorter (35) ata bows, but the longer (39-41) ata's are still very prevalent. I don't shoot a 41 ata bow because I found a 42 1/2 Apex that I'm starting to like. Seriously, out of the bows you have available, could probably shoot the new Martin Shadowcat, and think the Pearson Advantage has good potential too. Have not shot either one; just going by the specs. Some of it depends on your drawlength, but both bows should have more than enough speed and shootability for indoor, field, asa, and even hunting. Just opinions.


----------



## vegashunter55 (Dec 7, 2009)

I shoot the Pearson Advantage and I would recommend that bow for you. The draw stops on each cam give a great adjustable wall that holds solid as a rock.
The ATA is long enough to be forgiving and accurate beyond belief. Have your dad set one up and shoot it, you will be soon convinced that you made the correct 
choice.


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

You have some great suggestion above: Shadowcat, Advantage, Cyborg. 
The Rytera Nemesis has great reviews and Martin is also releasing some intriguing info on the 2011 line. The Onzo III riser looks great, no specs yet.


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

my dad shoots for pearson. he has the advantage in the orange camo and let me tell ya it is one sweet bow.


----------

